# My photos from the 70's & 80's



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

I would like to share some shots of my comp days in the 70's & 80's

http://www.flickr.com/photos/john-e-big-guns


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

awsome size and definition mate, very well done and thanks for the post.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome.... great sideburns by the way


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome condition



















Can i ask what sort/if any supplements you used back in the 70's & 80's


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

that is a fantastic physique. absolutely amazing in my opinion, very aesthetic. what weight did you compete at and how did supps/gear if any usage vary from then to now?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

You look fabulous in all of those pictures, even the picture before you started training.. most guys would die for a physique like that!

And you're looking great now, something many men will undoubtedly aspire to!

Great stuff!

K x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

amazing, hope i can one day attain half of that physique


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

and if i may so so your daughter is obviously learning from the best as she has a fantastic physique too


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Inspirational photos...

Amazing physique really glad you took the time to post them up for us all to see.. :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome pure awesome, very asthetically pleasing


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Brilliant pics, i can actually remember you from back in the day!!


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

john looks like your going to receive lot of pms from us, esp. regarding the supplement usage bck in the sy and of course pc.t

alot of hard work in that.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I really wish we'd see more physiques like this nowadays.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

> I really wish we'd see more physiques like this nowadays.


amen im sick of seeing "the bigger, the better" these days. nowadays its all about how much gear your willing to take to get to the top imho


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

wow awesome pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I really wish we'd see more physiques like this nowadays.


Absolutely agree with that Jimmy


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

This is what I hope to achieve one day. The perfect physique in my opinion.


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome stuff.You got the game nailed big time!


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> awsome size and definition mate, very well done and thanks for the post.


Pleased you like the photos and thanks for your kind words

Regards

John


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

amazing physique


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

phys sam said:


> Awesome* Thanks*.... great sideburns by the way *Would'nt be seen dead with them today:lol:*


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> amazing physique


Thanks Hilly

I have some great memories from shows I did up your way back in the 70's met some great poeple From Hartlepool/Darlington and surrounding areas

Regards

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

genesis said:


> Awesome condition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mainly dessicated liver/Vit C/brewers yeast/iron/b12/6/and some vit E/ + Ginsing

I mixed my own protein drink and still do today, I find that most protein drinks are too sweet

Thanks for the picture download

Regards

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

estfna said:


> that is a fantastic physique. absolutely amazing in my opinion, very aesthetic. what weight did you compete at and how did supps/gear if any usage vary from then to now?


Thanks esfna

My comp weight was just over 17st

As for suppliments just the basic vits and minerals, amino asids were just coming in and expensive

As for steroids[ my knowledge is v/minimal]I find it quite frighting as to what cocktales are used nowerdays


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> You look fabulous in all of those pictures, even the picture before you started training.. most guys would die for a physique like that!
> 
> And you're looking great now, something many men will undoubtedly aspire to!
> 
> ...


Thankyou

Keep Fit and Healthy

Regards

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> amazing, hope i can one day attain half of that physique


Thanks; If that you in your aviata then you've got v/good potential so keep at it and one day your goal will be achived

Natalie has done v/well in her 1st year of training/competing

Keep training hard

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Wonderful pictures from the 70's and 80's, and still looking fantastic today. Most people would kill for abs like that- at any age! Well done for keeping up the good work. I am sure you are benefitting health wise from the good diet and training.


Thanks pleased you like the photos

Still training hard +I still like to get some good hard miles in on the bike esp in the hills around where I live

Regards

John


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

John Wood said:


> Mainly dessicated liver/Vit C/brewers yeast/iron/b12/6/and some vit E/ + Ginsing
> 
> I mixed my own protein drink and still do today, I find that most protein drinks are too sweet
> 
> ...


I thought it would be something like that, old school supps you cant beat them...thanks for the info and pics


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow????

You had an amazing midsection.

over 17st too.

fantastic.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Five-O said:


> I really wish we'd see more physiques like this nowadays.


Got to agree with jimmy,for me thats what id call a class physique:thumbup1:

Your daughter is stunning & obviously has great genetics

Just hope i can look so good when i/if i hit 60


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i remember you i used to see yor picture in bodybuilding monthly you are a testament to the bodybuilding lifestyle and you still look great for 60.

awsome genetics just shows great physiqes are mostly born not made,


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

> I really wish we'd see more physiques like this nowadays


 This comment could not be more true, Your physique is nothing but awsome.

And to achieve that back in the day is great, Just goes to show that all this gear around today and still we have **** physiques, I hope you stick around and teach us a few of your tricks.


----------

